# Rush is to English canadians the same as U2 for irish insult Rush at ur own risk?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Phil loves classical said:
> 
> 
> > Not a fan of Canadian rockers except for Neil Young and the recent Mother Mother. Absolutely hate Arcade Fire.
> ...


----------

